# ski centre Dec 2012



## Judderman62 (Dec 2, 2012)

​Well it's winter and Christmas approaches..so it seems apt to post a
report from a ski centre.

It was a shortish visit so not many pics. Also seem to have lost my mojo
recently so am not in best form photogrpahically.

As others have said if you go here you WILL have plenty of company.

I'm sure the history has been well covered else where and can easily
be googled so straight to the pics on this one.

-
1
-





-
2
-




-
3
-




-
4
-




-
5
-




-
6
-




-
7
-




-
8
-




-
9
-




-
10
-




-
11
-​


----------



## shatners (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice to see its not been totally destroyed... cant believe the metal fairies haven't had those vehicles and gates away!


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 2, 2012)

good point esp the gates ...OK the people carriers might take some removing but the gates ...


----------



## MD (Dec 2, 2012)

did you do some tobogganing ?


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 2, 2012)

no mate too lazy to walk up t'hill and it'd make me think of an accident I had at Alton Towers a long, long time ago when I came off a toboggan type thing they had there - it was not good ...it hurt ... it MELTED a hole in my T-shirt.


----------



## MD (Dec 2, 2012)

hmm sounds painful


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 2, 2012)

Thats a bit different, I like that.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 2, 2012)

Want! Had this on the list for a long time, can't believe theres not more from here! 
Great pics & report, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 3, 2012)

I would have taken that sledge, NO FEAR!!!


----------



## 3domfighter (Dec 3, 2012)

What a shame it was like this when Ski Rosendale shut down luckily it was back open again later just hoping Sheffield's ski village has the same luck too.


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 3, 2012)

Cool stuff, it was surprisingly quiet when we had a look the other day! No visit here is complete without having a go on the sleigh and zip wire lol


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 3, 2012)

This explains why everytime we are in the area and I suggest 'Alton Towers is near', the response is not very favorable!

Nice shots though, i imagine the place to be pretty bleak in bad weather, but it looks really appealing in the nice winter sun


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 3, 2012)

ZerO81 said:


> This explains why everytime we are in the area and I suggest 'Alton Towers is near', the response is not very favorable!
> 
> Nice shots though, i imagine the place to be pretty bleak in bad weather, but it looks really appealing in the nice winter sun



ha ha ..bad memories mate lol

yes it was a fabulous day with that wonderful late afternoon sun that is oh so gorgeous in the autumn and winter


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 3, 2012)

Great photos,thanks.


----------



## sonyes (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice that bud, great pics and report, looks interesting .


----------



## johno23 (Dec 4, 2012)

Interestingly different and unusual.
Nicely captured


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 4, 2012)

Blimey, another one bites the dust! Rossendale couldn't make ends meet and shut ages ago but I had no idea this pone had gone too.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Dec 4, 2012)

That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3domfighter (Dec 5, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Blimey, another one bites the dust! Rossendale couldn't make ends meet and shut ages ago but I had no idea this pone had gone too.



No mate Ski Rossendale reopened again and is still open as a social enterprise.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicely done! I've got some friends who sledge here  need to see this place at some stage.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 6, 2012)

3domfighter said:


> No mate Ski Rossendale reopened again and is still open as a social enterprise.



Oh? That's good. It stood closed for an age didn't it? I learnt there myself and suffered the inevitable "Rossendale Thumb" for good measure!


----------

